# Another which plow? home in VT



## PatrickCampbell (Oct 25, 2006)

Will be moving probably before next winter. 120' driveway probably open up to 2 cars wide closer to the house. I'd like to consider plowing myself. Budget is up in the air.

I'm looking for suggestions on what vehicle will do our own driveway decently. I'm thinking something like a Ranger, although I am not necessarily partial to Rangers, they are just pretty cheap but will I end up frustrated with it?

For example:
http://burlington.craigslist.org/cto/4512720036.html
http://burlington.craigslist.org/cto/4486569513.html

Open to increasing budget, as long as it makes the vehicle more usable (like a 1/2 or 3/4 ton with rear bench for the whole family). At $10k I see pretty decent looking 3/4 ton's with 100-150k miles, around 2005 or so model year, with plow. I have no idea but I might end up plowing neighbors driveways and it could even be a business venture as well.

Example:
http://burlington.craigslist.org/cto/4495849531.html
http://burlington.craigslist.org/ctd/4478430551.html

This looks clean but standard cab is probably a no go:
http://burlington.craigslist.org/cto/4499478779.html

Any thoughts or suggestions? I don't know much about these gasser engines (any of the big 3 brands). I miss my old 5.9 Cummins in 3rd and 2nd gen Dodge 2500's but those are probably out of the budget these days.


----------



## PatrickCampbell (Oct 25, 2006)

Darn I guess the title is deceiving. I meant which plow truck, not which plow!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

If its just plowing I wouldn't go tbe route of a diesel. If its just for plowing what about a utv, ATV, or tractor?


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Buy the biggest most expensive thing you can find


----------



## PatrickCampbell (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm open to anything although I am not sure I have any value for an ATV/UTV beyond plowing unless they would let me drive on the street--which I don't think is the case. I don't really have anywhere to use it otherwise unfortunately. 

If the tractor could also mow, then there is some value there.
We don't have a lot of land but there is some meadow and grass to take care of.
I don't have anywhere to store a tractor though... so that is another consideration.

A street legal truck I would use outside of plowing (we currently have only 1 vehicle in the family ).


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

That Black one looks nice. Really need to look them over and how was it plowed with. Parking lots.
I put about 2-3,000 miles on a plow truck in the three winter months and it is way harder than driving it like a car. I 
will not buy a used plow truck. Find a nice truck and put a plow on it. If the only reason to buy a truck is to plow your own driveway just pay someone to do it. Cheaper in the long run. Now it you have other uses - do it. You do not need a big huge Diesel to plow - I have both a Diesel and a Gas - I like the 1/2 ton gas short box reg cab for driveways. But will take the Diesel for parking lots and very long driveways that drift.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

maxwellp;1811399 said:


> That Black one looks nice. Really need to look them over and how was it plowed with. Parking lots.
> I put about 2-3,000 miles on a plow truck in the three winter months and it is way harder than driving it like a car. I
> will not buy a used plow truck. Find a nice truck and put a plow on it. If the only reason to buy a truck is to plow your own driveway just pay someone to do it. Cheaper in the long run. Now it you have other uses - do it. You do not need a big huge Diesel to plow - I have both a Diesel and a Gas - I like the 1/2 ton gas short box reg cab for driveways. But will take the Diesel for parking lots and very long driveways that drift.


Very good advice here, buy a truck and then put a plow on it. I would say the bigger the better.


----------



## ppkgmsy (Jan 18, 2008)

Welcome to VT! I live in Addison County and I've plowed just fine with a 1987 Chevy 1/2 ton with a 7ft plow and a 1998 Chevy 3/4 ton with a slightly larger plow. Both work great for the types of weather we face. I also use my trucks for carrying firewood and a bunch of other jobs. Get the best truck you can, of course, but if it's only a work and plow truck you don't need to spend a lot of money. 

I'd suggest buying the very best tires you can. If your driveway is steep you could face a problem with ice. We get rain on top of snow, followed by a deep freeze that makes it really hard to drive. Either stud your tires or be prepared to do some sanding. 

One thing you'll need to be attentive to is rust. Here in Vt. they salt the roads with a horrible solution that rusts vehicles like crazy. I think you'll see a lot of rust when you shop for a used car or truck. Just keep it in mind because a lot of vehicles rust out and are no longer of use well before there are problems with major components. 

There's a shop I know down my way that sells good used trucks. I can give you his info if you're interested.


----------

